# Russian Hatchlings Anyone?



## LestatHIM (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey everyone! Is anyone having Russian Tortoises hatchlings this season?


----------



## JoeImhof (Jul 30, 2012)

LestatHIM said:


> Hey everyone! Is anyone having Russian Tortoises hatchlings this season?



Yep, sure am! 1 so far, 3 more due Sept


----------



## LestatHIM (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow no kidding? 1 egg or one clutch? Do you plan on selling any by any chance?


----------



## JoeImhof (Jul 31, 2012)

LestatHIM said:


> Wow no kidding? 1 egg or one clutch? Do you plan on selling any by any chance?



Egg. Have one hatched baby now, 2 months old. 3 eggs in incubator now, all are fertile, so looking like will have 3 more babies in Sept for a total of 4.

We will have to give up some eventually, but think we are going to keep them all till they are 6 months or more, might have a couple avail in spring


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## LestatHIM (Jul 31, 2012)

JoeImhof said:


> LestatHIM said:
> 
> 
> > Wow no kidding? 1 egg or one clutch? Do you plan on selling any by any chance?
> ...



Congrats! I don't see many people breeding these guys so that's pretty exciting to see!


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 1, 2012)

I currently have 5 hatchlings and another 4 eggs incubating. They are due in a couple of weeks of they are fertile. The hatchlings are doing great and eating like little piggies! I have only ever bred Russians and have been doing so for a few year


s now. CB is so important for these torts as there are still so many being plucked out of the wild.


----------



## LestatHIM (Aug 1, 2012)

kanalomele said:


> I currently have 5 hatchlings and another 4 eggs incubating. They are due in a couple of weeks of they are fertile. The hatchlings are doing great and eating like little piggies! I have only ever bred Russians and have been doing so for a few years now. CB is so important for these torts as there are still so many being plucked out of the wild.



Wow excellent! Do you plan on selling any? 

That's the exact reason I wanted to buy one CB. I see them frequently at Pet stores and they have some good size to them. You can tell though by their physical condition that they were wild caught.


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely to hear that you are deliberately choosing a CB tortoise! My babies still need a couple of weeks to firm up. But absolutely I would consider selling to you. If you want to pm me your information and we can chat. That you are a member here already wins you points with me. I know you will always get great information and I will selfishly will be able to see how the lil darling grows!


----------



## LestatHIM (Aug 1, 2012)

kanalomele said:


> Lovely to hear that you are deliberately choosing a CB tortoise! My babies still need a couple of weeks to firm up. But absolutely I would consider selling to you. If you want to pm me your information and we can chat. That you are a member here already wins you points with me. I know you will always get great information and I will selfishly will be able to see how the lil darling grows!



Aww why thank you  I'm just happy to finally find someone is captively breeding them. Been looking all over and Russian Breeders seem far and in between to say the least!

Anyway, I will send a PM immediately!


----------

